# Croatian (BCS): Oh, right (colloq.)



## ag724

How would you say 'oh right...' in Croatian? I can only think of 'aha...' but I'm not sure if this is the best one to use?


----------



## Duya

You should really provide some context for questions like this. That being said, "aha" generally fits. Alternatively, one could say "o, da", "vidi stvarno" or "pazi stvarno", the latter two expressing greater surprise.


----------



## Istriano

_Pa da._ is better if you want to use it for confirmation only.
_Aha_ can be used ironically: yeah right! or with the tone of ''I already knew that!''


----------



## Phoenixlighter

Croatians tend to use _U pravu si/ste_ (You're right).


----------



## senshi

"Oh, right!" in Serbo-croatin would be "A, da!".


----------



## MrGiovanni

ag724 said:


> How would you say 'oh right...' in Croatian? I can only think of 'aha...' but I'm not sure if this is the best one to use?



Oh right or All right most commonly you will use 'u redu' or 'važi'


Enjoy


----------



## senshi

Hmmm, I think that something like "Oooh, right!" would be "A, da!", and "All right" would be "važi" or "u redu" (that is what MrGiovanni said).


----------



## rommel_1942

ag724 said:


> How would you say 'oh right...' in Croatian? I can only think of 'aha...' but I'm not sure if this is the best one to use?


aha is good
could be said ma dobro or just dobro


----------



## rommel_1942

senshi said:


> Hmmm, I think that something like "Oooh, right!" would be "A, da!", and "All right" would be "važi" or "u redu" (that is what MrGiovanni said).



Oh, right sounds to me more like expression where the person don't actually cares for what is being said...


----------

